# Peter Scherk Seminar



## Paul R. Konschak (Mar 5, 2011)

The Podium Belgian Shepherd Working Dog Club is hosting a Seminar with *Three Time World Champion Peter Scherk *and two of his fellow *Team Heuwinkl* Teammates. ​http://www.peter-scherk.de/​http://www.team-heuwinkl.de/​ 
This will be their first seminar in the United States.​ 
Peter Scherk, Connie Scherk, and Florian Knabl will be having a seminar on August 20 and 21, 2011. All three have been on multiple world teams. Their club Team Heuwinkl is the most successful Schutzhund Club in the world. Team Heuwinkl has had members win the DMC Championship, SV Bundessiegerprufung, RZV-H Championship, VDH Championship, FCI Championship, FMBB Championship, and WSUV Vice Champion.

Bendix vom Alderauge and Yannik von Bonum Bono will be at the seminar to serve as Demo Dogs.​ 
For more information, please follow the link below.​ 
http://www.pbswdc.com/page6.html​ 
Yours in sport,​Paul Konschak​


----------



## Paul R. Konschak (Mar 5, 2011)

We have a few spots left

*August 19th, 20th and 21st, 2011*

*Seminar*
The 3x World Champion is coming to America!

*Peter Scherk*

*Connie Scherk, and Florian Knabl,*


members of Team Heuwinkl, are having their first United States Seminar 
Bendix vom Adlerauge ( 3 time World Champion and 3 time German Champion) 
and Yannik von Bonum Bono (3 time helper's favorite at the DMC championship)
*will be demo dogs*​"Team Heuwinkel" - the most successful Training Team in the World! ​ 
Where:
FOP LODGE #12
Wrights Mill Road, Berryville, VA 22611 - once you are on Wrights Mill Road drive to the end and enter into last driveway on your left (no # 12 visible)
MapQuest it herehttp://www.mapquest.com/​


Cost:
Seminar fee per dogteam (30 dog teams maximum)
$150.00 per day
$400.00 for all 3 day's
Spectator fee per person
$75.00 per day​ 

Contact: 
Paul Konschak - 443.271.6157 - [email protected]
Hardy Ernsting - 571.643.2107 - [email protected]​


----------

